# Can someone help diag my CUPS issue?

## PGDubbin

I followed the gentoo printing manual to a tee...but nothing happens when I print a test page, and nothing happens when I print from any software.

Where do I start?

----------

## Headrush

Set the debug level to debug in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf,

Restart cups

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

Print something

Post the end of /var/log/cups/error.log

----------

## PGDubbin

/var/log/cups/ directory doesn't exist.

----------

## Headrush

 *PGDubbin wrote:*   

> /var/log/cups/ directory doesn't exist.

 

Is this after editing the config file and restarting cups?

----------

## PGDubbin

correct...this line originally was commented out, so I removed the "#"

```
ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log
```

and I changed:

```
LogLevel info
```

to

```
LogLevel debug
```

then:

```

localhost cups # /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Stopping cupsd ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...                                                     [ ok ]

localhost cups # cd /var/log/

(Print test page via cups interface)

localhost log # ls

Xorg.0.log  dmesg  emerge.log  faillog  wtmp

```

----------

## someone_else

well i think i have the same problem:

here is the last bit of the error log(/var/log/cups/error_log) after reinstalling the printer from the CUPS webinterface: accessible from webbrowser: http://localhost:631

```
I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:00 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10739)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:07 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=10752)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:09 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=10753)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:10 +0200] Printer 'DeskJet-Series' deleted by 'admin'.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:10 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:12 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10754)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:13 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=10755)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:24 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=10756)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:27 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=10757)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:29 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=10758)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:35 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=10759)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:35 +0200] Setting 3550 device-uri to "usb://3550?serial=HU3491R0ZM76" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:35 +0200] Setting 3550 printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:35 +0200] Setting 3550 printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:35 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:35 +0200] New printer '3550' added by 'admin'.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:37 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10760)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:46 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10761)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:46 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 20.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:46 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 20.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:46 +0200] Job 20 queued on '3550' by 'admin'.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:46 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 10762) for job 20.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:46 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 10763) for job 20.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:46 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 10764) for job 20.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:46 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 10766) for job 20.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:47 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10767)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:20:49 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10768)

I [21/Apr/2006:09:23:14 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 21.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:23:14 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 21.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:23:14 +0200] Job 21 queued on '3550' by 'admin'.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:23:14 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 10988) for job 21.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:23:14 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 10989) for job 21.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:23:14 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertohp (PID 10991) for job 21.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:23:14 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 10992) for job 21.

9:22:32 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [21/Apr/2006:09:22:32 +0200] Full reload is required.

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer 3550...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://3550?serial=HU3491R0ZM76"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

I [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "deskjet.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "deskjet2.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "dymo.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "epson9.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "epson24.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "laserjet.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "okidata9.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "okidat24.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "stcolor.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "stcolor2.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "stphoto.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "stphoto2.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "zebra.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Adding ppd "zebraep1.ppd"...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Adding ppd "zebraep2.ppd"...

I [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 17 PPDs...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 20...

I [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] Full reload complete.

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

E [21/Apr/2006:09:22:33 +0200] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 00000000:631 - Address already in use.
```

however, this is also interesting, an bug for my printer(no idea what they mean in the bug report): http://www.cups.org/str.php?L1554

i downloaded the *.source.tar.bz2 package for the latest version of cusp and followed the instructions included in the zip file to install it but i dont think that was the way to do it in gentoo... it didnt work so i merged cusp-1.1.23 over again.

how do i incorporate the new version into my portage tree? i would like to see if it will fix the problem.

PGDubbin, do u have the same printer?

----------

## PGDubbin

nah, Mine is an Epson 500 series...

I'm going to attempt to reemerge and see what gives with my debug not quite being there.

I'm off to MA for the weekend - so I'll deal with this sunday night or monday.

----------

## PGDubbin

...and before I start packing:

```

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] Finishing.

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] -dict-

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] -dict-

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] -dict-

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] -dict-

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] -mark-

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] -dict-

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] true

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] END INIT 250 2533288 1189432 1436388 144308 true 1139 4 <0>

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:58 -0500] [Job 14] END GLOBAL 250 2533288 1192844 1436388 144714 false 1138 4 <0>

D [22/Apr/2006:10:20:59 -0500] [Job 14] END GC 290 2265260 787270 1436388 144554 false 1125 3 <0>

E [22/Apr/2006:10:20:59 -0500] [Job 14] No pages found!

E [22/Apr/2006:10:21:00 -0500] PID 15012 stopped with status 1!

D [22/Apr/2006:10:21:00 -0500] UpdateJob: job 14, file 0 is complete.

D [22/Apr/2006:10:21:00 -0500] CancelJob: id = 14

D [22/Apr/2006:10:21:00 -0500] StopJob: id = 14, force = 0

D [22/Apr/2006:10:21:00 -0500] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

"No pages found" - The printer has paper if that is what it is asking

----------

## PGDubbin

 :Arrow: 

----------

## Headrush

Does that printer have a manual feed bypass? (Some are hidden and not obvious.)

I have seen this with other printers where it doesn't always respect the paper source selection.

----------

## PGDubbin

No, its a top-loading style.

Besides, the printer worked fine on my last install of gentoo/cups...and it has't been touched since then.

----------

## Headrush

Mine used to be a top loader too and the manual feeder was a "hidden" slot behind the normal paper feed, anyways.   :Wink: 

I think the no pages found is in the Postscript code, not the paper anyways.

Does it matter what you send to the printer? A different source: web page, word processor?

Can you use lpr or lp from the command line to send a text file to the printer, and does that work?

I'd like to separate whether the issue is the printer driver or a specific app sending erroneous code to the driver.

----------

## PGDubbin

```

pagano@localhost ~ $ nano help

pagano@localhost ~ $ lpr help

pagano@localhost ~ $ lp help

request id is epson740-16 (1 file(s))

pagano@localhost ~ $ lpr help

pagano@localhost ~ $ 

```

*shrugs* - that's all that happens, printer light doesn't even blink

I've tried:

- The test page from the GUI CUPS setup (via Firefox)

- Regular website via Firefox

- OpenOffice document

Nadda.

----------

## Headrush

Try removing the printer and readding it. (I don't know what frontend you are using.)

I have seen issues in the past, where the printer location gets messed up. (Even though it says its at a specific USB location, it sends it somewhere else)

Edit: I don't know what those commands you showed do. I don't have a help program on my system, and any blank output wouldn't print anything anyways.

----------

## PGDubbin

I just created the file "help" typed a bunch of junk into it and saved it...it's not a program by any means.

I've tried to remove/reinstall, I've reemerged CUPS, checked my kernel, and all my settings are there and correct for my printer.

It's not a USB printer, but rather a local LPT style.

----------

## someone_else

fixed.

i just needed to emerge the rite packages containing the drivers for my printer, namely hplip

----------

## PGDubbin

 :Arrow:  bump

----------

## PGDubbin

bump

----------

## PGDubbin

Bump again?

I've switched from using the parallele cable to a USB, and get the same error msg.  If I run it using the "raw" driver I can get the test page to print, but it doesn't print the test page, more of the raw code of what would generate the test page.

so clearly the printer is fine, the cables are fine, and the computer is talking to the printer.  What gives?

----------

## PGDubbin

bump again

switched back to parallele, no difference, have tried the gimpprint drivers, the built-in cups drivers, nadda....

----------

